# The effects of a 30 min walk



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2016)

TfL where I work have teamed up with sport relief this year. So we are doing 30 minute walks at lunchtime in the team that I work for. Knowing what my blood levels can go like when walking I tested before and after today. 
11.31 before leaving office - 8.6
12.03 after walk round the block - 5.9!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 3, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2016)

It happens all the time with me Lynn. A while ago I was in the 6's before popping to the shop 10 minutes from my house by the time I got home I was feeling all wobbly as I'd dropped down to 4.2! I have to be really careful when I do my long charity walks as my bloods really drop if im not prepaired for it!


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 3, 2016)

Same happens with me Stitch, sometimes 30 minutes of walking and I'm reaching for the jellies....although I have been told my walking is more like running, I'm a very determined strider by all accounts.  I always try to walk at lunch, otherwise I feel like I'm being kept prisoner, amazing what a difference it makes isn't it?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2016)

Well done Stich ! Keep doing it !


----------



## pav (Mar 3, 2016)

did a slow 2 hour walk today while waiting for the bike to be service and had to have a snack before starting off home, usual I can be around 14.0 at this time when I checked was 5.8, with over an hours ride back home.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2016)

I do approx 5-7 miles most days. We've made pledges for our involvement in sport relief and doing stuff between the 1st and 20th March. My pledge is to walk the equivalent miles of the M25 (117 miles) in that time. I'm off to the west country next weekend so that should help.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2016)

Good for you doing "The Road to ---- ! or the equivalent .


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 20, 2016)

Weather is getting better too


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 22, 2016)

The drop for walking happens to me as well Stitch.  W do a 30 min walk after our evening meal each day and I find that it stops the post meal spike in most cases.  I did get in a mess the first few days and ended up hypo part way round, but I now reduce my basal insulin to avoid this.  It is a great feeling to see the reading nicely level(ish) following a meal.  

Having sorted that it obviously does not then work all the time for all meals but we are not robots!


----------

